# como hago un SUMADOR/RESTADOR?



## daniels (Abr 9, 2007)

necesito hacer un sumador restador de 4 bits, podrian decirme donde consigo el diagrama, o si alguien lo tiene?
gracias


----------



## XanoZuke (Abr 9, 2007)

Debes de tomar el bit de la 1era posicion de la entrada A y sumarlo al bit de la 1era posicion de la entrada B, tomando en cuenta si llevas acarreo o no. El diagrama de un sumador consta de un half-adder y 3 full-adders. Te posteo el diagrama luego ya que no lo tengo a mano ahora mismo, aun asi espero que esta información te haya sido util


----------



## mustangV8 (Abr 9, 2007)

El sumador de 1 bit es una XOR y el carry o acarreo es una AND.


----------



## SmartSys (Abr 10, 2007)

puedes utilizar el CI 74ls83 es especial para eso


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola Kurapica

Un sumador restador de 4 BIT’s ?

Lo puedes hacer con compuertas OR exclusivas y AND ya que solo tienes 2 BIT’s para sumar o restar a otros 2 BIT’s pues tu sistema es de tan solo 4 BIT’s.

En el PDF adjunto viene como hacer sumadores y restadores con compuertas lógicas, espero te ayude a realizar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kurapica (Jun 23, 2010)

gracias MrCarlos por responder...........saludos


----------



## Kurapica (Jul 4, 2010)

ola..como pongo un display en un sumador restador de 4 bits.........


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola Kurapica

Para un solo Display (de 7 segmentos) solo requieres conectar a la salida del sumador restador un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos y el propio Display.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## franco5210 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mrcarlos muy buen material tiene bastante conceptos y ejercicios visibles de como hacer el sumador y restador


----------



## california (Ago 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda me ayudo mucho


----------

